# للبيع جمس يوكن 2009 من بوابة المصدر



## fromusatoksa (4 يناير 2013)

*شركة  بوابة   المصدر  Exporter Gate لاستيراد السيارات *​
*

*​*من أمريكا تقوم بالمهمة عنك..فهي عينك في أمريكا*

*
*

*





*

*
* *الماركة :GMC
* *النوع :يوكن 
* *اللون الخارجي :بيج
الموديل:2009
* *اللون الداخلي: بيج
الممشى:34,250
* *السعر : 131,662*​*


** السيارة موجوده بامريكا ​**
والبيع كاش فقط ​**
والاسعار لا تشمل الجمرك ​**



 


 **



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
* 
الضمانات
إيصال رسمي من الشركة مختم يسلم باليد من مكتبنا بمدينة جدة 
* *
*​* 
**( حي المعارض تقاطع كوبري الميناء مع شارع المعارض العام ) *​* 
* *
*​* 
**
* *المدة

تكون مابين 40 الى 60 يوم


طريقة الشحن

جميع السيارات تشحن بكونتينرات وليس على سطح السفينة
( حفاظا على السيارات من العبث عند وصولها الميناء )*​* 
*
*للتواصل : *​* 
** 
* *
*​* 
**عدنان : 00966560557699*​* 
* *
*​* 
**ايميل : [email protected]*​* 
**مكاتبنا :
*الرياض : 0096612371899
جده : 0096622162001​​
​


----------

